# Honours vs. Masters



## prawn_86 (31 January 2009)

Hi all,

obviously im still assesing my options for next year, and if i am unsuccesfull in finding a job, I am tossing up between honours or masters.

Personally i think that Masters will probably have more benefit, but one of my lecturers has mentioned that i would probably be able to get a nice amount of sponsorship for an honours topic that i have an interest in.

In my mind i see honours as more of an academic thing with master more of a practical thing. 

Is there a preference for employers? Or does it depend on the thesis topic and the employer if one does honours?

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## Sean K (31 January 2009)

Just go straight to Phd Prawn.

I have the sense that an academic record may be a foot in the door but then it's all natural ability that gets you through. 

What's a foot in the door? An honours, or a Masters?

Personally, I'd give the nod to a Masters.  

Will check with the better half and see what she says.


----------



## sammy84 (31 January 2009)

Hey prawn

I would do honours if I were you. I'm not sure what firms you are looking at applying for but most sponsor you to do a masters course of some kind during the course of your employment, but they dont sponsor honours. So although it is more boring, there's not much point paying for something that someone will be willing to pay for later.

Good luck with applications


----------



## beerwm (31 January 2009)

What course have you completed prawn - for interests sake?
-and what direction are you focused on?


----------



## prawn_86 (31 January 2009)

beerwm said:


> What course have you completed prawn - for interests sake?
> -and what direction are you focused on?




This is my final year in a double degree of Finance and Marketing, and i would want my postgrad to be in finance as thats more interesting to me


----------



## Largesse (31 January 2009)

Do a CFA or Grad.Dip in Financial Services (Finsia)

From what i'm hearing Industry accreditation is valued very highly. Also hearing that honours is worth it if you have the opportunity.  (MelbUni only take 20 Finance honours students per year.... need crazy grades to get into it)

Wouldn't waste my time in a Masters, most decent companies will sponsor you for a Masters/MBA once you get a job anyway...


----------



## surfingman (31 January 2009)

Largesse said:


> Do a CFA or Grad.Dip in Financial Services (Finsia)
> 
> Wouldn't waste my time in a Masters, most decent companies will sponsor you for a Masters/MBA once you get a job anyway...




Agree with the above, I did a double major bachelor finance and marketing, finished in 2007, now an Accountant in Sydney waiting for the markets to turn.

My employer agrees also its either a CA or CFA if I want to progress if wanting to be a financial  planner the choice would be Grad Diploma in Financial Services @ Kaplan, the company I work for has Accounting and Wealth Management, Brokers and Financial Planners plus other departments.

They will pay for study of choice but only if you pass, which is fair.


----------



## prawn_86 (31 January 2009)

Just in reply to the last 2 posts; Im also doing my Diploma in Financial Services (RG146) at the moment. So by the end of the year I will have the DFS, a Finance degree and a Marketing degree.

Perhaps CFA is an option, but I dont think you can takes HECS or get non work scholarships for that.


----------



## surfingman (31 January 2009)

Hey Prawn, 

You have probably said already but what is it you are looking to do when you finish your studies?


----------



## prawn_86 (31 January 2009)

surfingman said:


> You have probably said already but what is it you are looking to do when you finish your studies?




Well with current economic climate i cant be fussy. But I would like to start as an analyst, or something in M&A and then eventually get into funds management.

I dont want to be a 'standard retail' FP but would happily work for a boutique firm. Thought the Diploma would help so thought i would get it done now to give me an edge over other grads.


----------



## Largesse (31 January 2009)

mate,

CFA only costs a grand or so, even less if you book early ie. book midyear for the december exam. Surely you can save a grand over a couple of months 

also, ask around at uni to see if any of the professors are charterholders, they can nominate a certain number of students each year to take the course, if you get 'sponsored' its substantially cheaper. (talking like 200bucks or less)


----------



## ROE (31 January 2009)

Honours much more prestige, anyone can do a master with a degree.
honours only offer to top students.

I seen people with master and they know jack ****  so
Master degree to me sound more like master of bull****


----------



## shag (2 February 2009)

you have to be a dropkick to do a doctorate, 4 more years wasted studying some professors dry, pet subject. the brightest don't bother, straight away at least. it doesn't take brains, just the abillity to endure 4 more years of boring crap living. 4 years at uni is plenty in the prime of your life, anymore is wasted years.
honours means crap, some study their arses off to scrape thru honours, while the bright ones who sail thru stand out a mile to anyone.
its how you talk and how you walk the walk, esp. in the eng field.
i've seen 8 year degree hard, hard core eng vets sail into prime positions, and top honours students who have to retrain as teachers to get work.
going back to do a states MBA is popular later in life. easy apparently, no competition from americans.


----------



## rryall (2 February 2009)

shag said:


> you have to be a dropkick to do a doctorate, 4 more years wasted studying some professors dry, pet subject. the brightest don't bother, straight away at least. it doesn't take brains, just the abillity to endure 4 more years of boring crap living. 4 years at uni is plenty in the prime of your life, anymore is wasted years.
> honours means crap, some study their arses off to scrape thru honours, while the bright ones who sail thru stand out a mile to anyone.
> its how you talk and how you walk the walk, esp. in the eng field.
> i've seen 8 year degree hard, hard core eng vets sail into prime positions, and top honours students who have to retrain as teachers to get work.
> going back to do a states MBA is popular later in life. easy apparently, no competition from americans.




I am currently 18 months through a Phd in Applied Statistics/Computer Programming on Australian Rules Football which I would not a call a "professors dry, pet subject" 

"it doesn't take brains, just the abillity to endure 4 more years of boring crap living" - What a complete joke. Although I have a scholarship and work part time to subsidise this I certainly would be far better off financially CURRENTLY if I went straight into the work force. However the enjoyment factor of conducting research in an area that I love far outweighs this. In the long term I will also be far better off, which sport stats being massive oveseas. And it does take a lot of brains to undertake a PhD!!


----------



## prawn_86 (2 February 2009)

So aside from bagging post grad studies, whats your point Shag?

Its extremely difficult for graduates to gain jobs at the moment, so im trying to weigh up my options, as i would rather do further study than flip burgers or work in a call centre.


----------



## tigerboi (2 February 2009)

honours is better... gets ya an honourable discharge when your finishedTB


----------

